
A Photo's Hidden 'Exif' Data Exposes Your Personal Information - bookofjoe
https://www.consumerreports.org/privacy/what-can-you-tell-from-photo-exif-data/
======
octosphere
Most people know this, but still continue to upload images without stripping
the EXIF data. I think it's just convenient to not strip it, but they pay with
an invasion into their privacy. If I recall correctly, Twitter strips EXIF
information so you don't accidentally reveal your location and other metadata.

